# Download AutoCAD 2007



## hany fraag (17 مارس 2009)

هذه روابط اتوكاد 2007 لمن يريده والروابط منقوله من منتدى اخر للافاده
ملاحظه :- يتواجد داخل الملفات بعد فك الضغط فولدر تكريك خذ الملفات الموجوده فيه وانسخها فى مكان تنصيب البرنامج فى الجهاز.
ولكم خالص التقدير

http://rapidshare.com/files/20923334...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/20925958...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/20958765...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/20967776...part4.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/21044118...part5.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/21050712...part6.rar.html


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (18 مارس 2009)

اخى العزيز
مامعنى ملف تكريك وكيف *انسخها فى مكان تنصيب البرنامج فى الجهازوهل الملفات الخاصة بالبرنامج تحتوى علىkeygen ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو الافادة
*


----------



## hany fraag (19 مارس 2009)

ملف التكريك هو الملف الذى يجعل النسخه التجريبيه نسخه كامله ...... ولكيفيه عمل ذلك بعد فك الضغط عن الملفات وتسطيب البرنامج ستجد فولدر اسمهcrk يحتوى على ملفات قم بنسخها copy ثم توجه الى مكان تسطيب البرنامج...مكان تسطيب البرنامج بيكون على الpartiion اللى عليه الsystem اتبع المسار الاتى C--Programs file--AutoCAD 2007 .... بعد كده تعمل لصق Paste للملفات اللى انت نسختها وبكده يكون البرنامج كامل.


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (22 مارس 2009)

اخى العزيز شكرا لاهتمامك لقد تم تسطيب البرنامج واتبعت نفس الخطوات الموضحة منك ولكن البرنامج يطلب الActivation Code نرجو الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hany fraag (24 مارس 2009)

اولا شكرا لاهتمامك بالموضوع لانك انت الوحيد اللى ردت على الموضوع ..... ما علينا ..... بصراحه انا معرفش ايه حكايه الactivation code ديه انا عندى سطبته وبعد كده اخذت الملفين اللى فى الكراك ونسختهم فى مكان تسطيب البرنامج وبكده البرنامج اصبح كامل ... بس على فكره لازم تعمل الحكايه ديه والبرنامج مش شغال يعنى يكون مقفول.


----------



## nehad_eldiery (30 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سيد طه محمد (30 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس هاني
جاري التحميــــــــــــل


----------



## A.3 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراا ليك يا بشمهندس هانى


----------



## omer_d (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كلش ممنونلك ياوردة


----------



## مهيد فرج محمد عوض (18 مايو 2010)

إخوتي المسلمون اريد اوتوكاد 2007 كامل:77:


----------



## مهيد فرج محمد عوض (18 مايو 2010)

شكراً شكراً شكراً و اجزله


----------



## m66666677 (18 مايو 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## bluei (19 يونيو 2010)

اه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نجاح احمد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*ملف التكريك هو الملف الذى يجعل النسخه التجريبيه نسخه كامله ...... ولكيفيه عمل ذلك بعد فك الضغط عن الملفات وتسطيب البرنامج ستجد فولدر اسمهcrk يحتوى على ملفات قم بنسخها copy ثم توجه الى مكان تسطيب البرنامج...مكان تسطيب البرنامج بيكون على الpartiion اللى عليه الsystem اتبع المسار الاتى C--Programs file--AutoCAD 2007 .... بعد كده تعمل لصق Paste للملفات اللى انت نسختها وبكده يكون البرنامج كامل.*​

شكرا جدا جدا جدا البرنامج يعمل بعد تطبيق هذا الكلام


----------



## m.raafat91 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

كيف يتم التحميل من على Rapidshare


----------



## Eman Sarayrah (24 يناير 2011)

moch ra9'i ynzaL m3iiii


----------



## soliman221167 (18 فبراير 2011)

لكم الشكر وجاري التحميل


----------



## اشرف بودى (18 فبراير 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## نعمة الله محمد (19 مارس 2011)

م/ هاني

جزاك الله كل الخير علي هذه المعلومة لانها ساعدتني في تشغيل البرنامج بعد ما كنت ابحث عن ال keygen و لم أجده


----------



## نعمة الله محمد (19 مارس 2011)

م/ نجاح
جزاك الله كل الخير علي هذه المعلومة لانها ساعدتني في تشغيل البرنامج بعد ما كنت ابحث عن ال keygen و لم أجده


----------



## محمود ربيع محمد (5 مارس 2012)

_انا عايز برنامج3dmaxلو سمحتم_


----------



## المهندس؟ (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## المهندس؟ (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## المهندس؟ (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مع أرق التماني والشكر


----------



## المهندس؟ (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووورين


----------



## المهندس؟ (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكووووووووورين


----------



## المهندس؟ (11 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس؟ (11 أكتوبر 2014)

أرق الأمنيات


----------



## المهندس؟ (11 أكتوبر 2014)

أرق التحية


----------



## المهندس؟ (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مجهود راااااااااااااااائع


----------



## المهندس؟ (11 أكتوبر 2014)

نرجو منكم المزيد


----------



## المهندس؟ (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مع خالص تقديري


----------

